# BufferedImages zusammenfügen



## Moonlight1234 (24. Jun 2005)

Ich will in eine BufferedImage eine andere BufferedImage einfügen, und daraus eine neue BufferedImage erhalten.
Ich weiß im Moment nicht wie ich das Umsetzten soll. Die Klassen Image/BufferedImage stellen keine Methoden zur verfügung um Daten von einer Image in eine andere zu kopieren.


----------



## Roar (24. Jun 2005)

und was ist mit BufferedImage#getGraphics() ß :?


----------



## Moonlight1234 (24. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was ist mit BufferedImage#getGraphics() ß :?



Mit getGraphics oder createGraphics erhalte ich ein Graphics/Graphics2D-Object.
Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Allerdings muß ich dann das Graphics-Object in eine BufferedImage oder meinetwegen auch in eine Image  umwandeln.
Wie geht das?


----------



## Roar (24. Jun 2005)

nein musst du nicht. du malst einfach nur dein anderes BufferedImage über die Graphics auf dein bild.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (24. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein musst du nicht. du malst einfach nur dein anderes BufferedImage über die Graphics auf dein bild.



Entweder verstehst du mich nicht oder ich dich nicht ???:L 

Normalerweise würde ich in in der paint-Methode mit drawImage eine Image zeichnen und mit drawImage die zweite
Image über der ersten zeichnen.
Ich glaube das meinst du. Das hilft mir hier aber nicht weiter. Ich muß eine Image in eine bestehende einfügen und ich brauche praktisch die neue Grafik/Image als Image.


----------



## Roar (24. Jun 2005)

nein das mein ich nicht, ich mein das:


```
BufferedImage irgendeinBlödesBild = ...;
BufferedImage nochEinBlöderesBildWasInDasScheißErsteEingefügtWerdenSoll = ...;
irgendeinBlödesBild.getGraphics().drawImage(nochEinBlöderesBildWasInDasScheißErsteEingefügtWerdenSoll , 100, 100, null);
machIrgendwasMitDemBlödenBild(irgendeinBlödesBild);
```


----------



## Moonlight1234 (24. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein das mein ich nicht, ich mein das:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das du die Frage beantwortest finde ich gut.
Was ich nicht so gut finde ist, wenn jemand meint sich der Fäkalsprache bedienen zu müssen. :noe: 

Wenn dir meine Fragen zu blöd sind, oder dir der Geduldsfaden reißt, beantworte sie doch einfach nicht.

Ich meine heute ist es auch sehr heiß, evtl. hilft auch eine kalte Dusche.


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Jun 2005)

Der drückt sich immer so aus


----------

